# White Film Over Brake Fluid



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The brake and clutch use the same fluid.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Should I be concerned about this white film ? Is it just moisture buildup ? Should I remove this film using a turkey baster to gently suck it out ? Should I replace my brake and clutch fluid regularly at 150k intervals ?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Two-to-one, you'll need to replace the brake fluid *much sooner than 150K miles *because of *acidity* rather than accumulated milage.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd replace brake fluid every 2-3 years or at 150k miles. Keep it fresh in there, and remove the moisture from the system. Brake fluid loves moisture. 

I'd flush it out to be safe, especially considering you put on more miles in a year than most of us put on in 4 years.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah I plan on a brake fluid flush as well as a coolant flush at 125k which should be about 6 weeks from now. Also I will be replacing my spark plugs at 125k for a second time, I first replaced them at 75k. I believe the 2012 cruze manual says every 100k but then the 2013 cruze manaul says every 60k for the 1.4L. 

Quick update on my transmission after replacing the fluid with OEM bot 303 7,500 miles ago. My shifting is as smooth and fluid as it ever has been before. As for my clutch, the car will still accelerate from first gear without any throttle just like it did when it was brand new.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I still havent gotten any real solid answers about using a baster to suck out this thin white film covering the brake fluid in the reservoir before the flush. Would this be safe ? I dont think it would be good to flush this white substance thru my brake lines. Also is it normal to see this sort of buildup ? Is it just moisture accumulation from some sort of vent in the brake system ? What about this acidity ?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

So recently I attempted to remove this white layor over the brake fluid but it turns out its rock solid even with a hot engine. I will be at the dealership within 2 or 3 weeks for a brake and coolant flush and to have my suspension checked. My questions are because this layor of rock solid moisture seems to be impossible to remove should I have the entire reservoir replaced ? Is that a simple procedure and is there any risk for leaks doing so ? Is there anything I should be concerned about having my dealership use a machine for the brake and coolant flush. Anything I should ask my service agent about ?


----------

